# Multiples of Six - Suspense/Thriller - Free on Kindle Unlimited and Prime



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today was the debut of my first book, _Multiples of Six_! This 70,000-word suspense/thriller is the first book in a trilogy. Hope you'll give it a look see!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andy-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

It's been a week (at least I think I counted right) since _Multiples of Six_ released! For an excerpt, please check out my blog: http://andyrane.blogspot.com.

Here are some interesting, but essentially useless , search ranking facts from Amazon for my suspense/thriller:

Kindle Store › "multiples" #72

Kindle Store › "clones" #88

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › "multiples" #7

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › "clones" #54

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › Mystery & Thrillers › Thrillers › multiples #1!

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › Mystery & Thrillers › Thrillers › "clones" #8

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › Mystery & Thrillers › Thrillers › "brothers" #26

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › Mystery & Thrillers › Thrillers › "conspiracy" #95

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › Genre Fiction › Mystery & Thrillers › Thrillers › Suspense › "clones" #4

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › Genre Fiction › Mystery & Thrillers › Thrillers › Suspense › "multiples" #1!

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › Genre Fiction › Mystery & Thrillers › Thrillers › Suspense › "brothers" #24

Kindle Store › Kindle eBooks › Fiction › Genre Fiction › Mystery & Thrillers › Thrillers › Suspense › "conspiracy" #63


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Need a good read this weekend? Try _Multiples of Six_, a fast-paced suspense thriller. Available now on Kindle. Read Chapter 1 here: http://bit.ly/rpSzH1.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Good timing for my weekly update! My book is now also available in paperback! http://www.createspace.com/3658460

Good response to my novel so far. Be sure to check out the handful of reviews: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DEV3HW/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Swing by the blog today and register to win an autographed copy of the paperback version of Multiples of Six! http://bit.ly/qJMyFm


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

_Multiples_ is getting great reviews so far. Follow this link to read a sample: http://bit.ly/rpSzH1. My blog also has interviews with other great indie writers. Check it out!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Wow! Almost forgot my weekly bump!  Check out my 5-star rated suspense/thriller. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DEV3HW


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Need a great read for the weekend? _Multiples of Six_ is a fast-paced suspense/thriller that is sure to please. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DEV3HW/?tag=kbpst-20

Other readers seem to like it...

"...was hooked right from the start..." - Amazon UK

"Highly recommend it..." - Amazon US

"Another great book that is seriously recommended to all who enjoy mysteries/thrillers." - Amazon US

"...a true page turner." - Amazon US

"As a 'constant reader' of Stephen King, I can say that this book had me turning ePages like my first read of 'Misery'" - Amazon US


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Multiples of Six is the first book of my Trilogy of The Six. Book #2 is due out in January 2012. For a sample chapter that involves no downloading, check out my blog (http://bit.ly/rpSzH1).


----------



## LadyCalverley (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats-- we're like proud new parents, right?


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Perpetually proud, Ruth!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Check out a sample of _Multiples_ at my blog: http://bit.ly/rpSzH1


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Check out the 5-star rated _Multiples of Six_ http://bit.ly/rpSzH1


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Multiples of Six is available at Amazon (http://amzn.to/pkVoOe), Barnes & Noble (http://bit.ly/odGnte), and Smashwords (http://bit.ly/n4pqWH ). Just $2.99.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

The well-received _Multiples of Six_ is just $2.99 on Kindle. http://amzn.to/pkVoOe Solid reviews all around, including Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12371764-multiples-of-six


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Rising in the ranks! _Mutiples of Six_ is currently ranked at #11,113! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DEV3HW/?tag=kbpst-20 Check it out this weekend for just $2.99!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Price drop! In anticipation of the upcoming sequel in January, _Multiples of Six_ is now just $0.99 on Kindle. Check it out! http://amzn.to/pkVoOe


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

1. Good story
2. A page turner
3. Leaves you wanting more
4. Just $0.99

What more can you ask for? _Multiples of Six_ http://amzn.to/pkVoOe


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving! Looking for a good read this holiday weekend? _Multiples of Six_ is just $0.99. Read the first 2 chapters online: http://bit.ly/rpSzH1 
Amazon: http://amzn.to/pkVoOe


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Now available on the Spanish and Italian Kindle Web sites!  _Multiples of Six_ "keeps you turning the pages faster and faster." ***** -Stephanie, _Amazon.com_ Review. http://amzn.to/pkVoOe


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

"Andy Rane is definitely going to stay on my must read list..." ***** - Jim, _Amazon.com Review_.

Read the first 2 chapters online: http://bit.ly/rpSzH1 
Amazon US: http://amzn.to/pkVoOe
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEV3HW


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Looking for a new addition to your shiny new Kindle Fire? How about a highly-rated suspense/thriller? _Multiples of Six_ is the first book in a trilogy and is just $2.99 (2-chapter sample or amazon page. The sequel, _Divisible by Six_ will be published late January, early February (sample).


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

*Multiples of Six* is now part of the Kindle Lending Library. That means if you're an Amazon Prime member, you can borrow a copy for free! Otherwise, it's still available for the very reasonable $2.99.  The second book in the trilogy, *Divisible by Six* is now on track for mid-February. http://amzn.to/pkVoOe


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Looking for a thrill to kick off your weekend, or maybe just a good story to dig into on a cold winter's night? _*MULTIPLES OF SIX*_ will fill the bill! http://amzn.to/pkVoOe First book in the trilogy. Book 2 due out in February! (Still FREE to Amazon Prime members).


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Looking for a new read this weekend? Pick up a copy of _Multiples of Six_! Just $2.99 http://amzn.to/pkVoOe

If you're usually on the lookout for new authors to read, give my Facebook page a "like." http://www.facebook.com/#!/AndyRaneAuthor 
I host author interviews twice a week on my blog and always provide updates through my FB page.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Be sure to pick up your FREE copy of my novel, _Multiples of Six_. *Today, January 28th only!*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DEV3HW/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Check out the suspense/thriller _Multiples of Six_ http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DEV3HW/?tag=kbpst-20 Just $2.99

Read a sample of the upcoming sequel, _Divisible by Six_ http://bit.ly/rLXUJE


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Check out the suspense/thriller _Multiples of Six_ Just $2.99

Read a sample here.

Read a sample of the upcoming sequel, _Divisible by Six_, here.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Check out the suspense/thriller _Multiples of Six_. Just $2.99.

"Great plot, plenty of action. _Multiples of Six_ is a true page turner." - Amazon Review *****

Read a sample, here .

Read a sample of the upcoming sequel, _Divisible by Six_, here.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Today (3/30) and tomorrow (3/31), _Multiples of Six_ is free on Amazon! http://amzn.to/pkVoOe


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Multiples of Six is free on Amazon today (12/22) through December 26th! Happy holidays! http://amzn.to/pkVoOe


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Multiples of Six is now available in audiobook format on Audible.com! Narrated by veteran movie voiceover actor Eddie Frierson, it will soon be available in the Amazon and iTunes stores.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

I'm giving away two copies of my newly released audiobook now through June 30th! Sign up to win a copy from Audible.com over on my Facebook page. Thanks!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Read a multi-chapter sample of my suspense/thriller, Multiples of Six, and be sure to check out a sample of it's newly released and exciting sequel, Divisible by Six!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Multi-chapter samples of both of my suspense/thrillers, Multiples of Six and it's exciting sequel, Divisible by Six, are available on my blog! Hope you'll check them out.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

How about a new read this weekend? MULTIPLES OF SIX gets great reviews over on Goodreads and Amazon!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Both of my novels, Multiples of Six and its sequel, Divisible by Six, are on sale for a limited time over on Amazon. Hope you'll check it out!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Need a thrill this weekend? Try my suspense/thriller. http://amzn.to/1hbBK4Y


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Average of four stars on Amazon (http://amzn.to/1hbBK4Y) and Goodreads (http://bit.ly/UnpDJ4).


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Multiples of Six is the first book in a suspense/thriller trilogy. Add a little excitement to your weekend.  http://amzn.to/1hbBK4Y


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

_Multiples of Six_ is just $0.99 at Amazon from today until 7/7 (Kindle Countdown Sale). Enjoy!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

_Multiples of Six_ is free to Kindle Unlimited and Prime members! Good reviews both on Amazon (21 reviews, 4.0-star average) and Goodreads (44 reviews, 3.98 star average, no 1-star reviews). http://amzn.to/1hbBK4Y


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

The exciting first installment in my suspense/thriller trilogy is still free to members of Kindle Unlimited and Amazone Prime for the next 90 days.  Be sure to check out the papberback giveaway of book #2 (_Divisible by Six_) over at Goodreads.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

17 of 21 reviews of _Multiples of Six_ on Amazon are 4+ stars. 32 of 44 ratings on Goodreads are 4+. Find out for yourself. http://amzn.to/1hbBK4Y Free on Kindle Unlimited or to Prime members.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Need a good beach read? Check out _Multiples of Six_. Free to members of Kindle Unlimited or Kindle Prime.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Multiples of Six. Book 1 of the suspense/thriller trilogy is free for Kindle Unlimited and Prime members. Just $3.49 otherwise.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

40 of 51 reviews are 4 and 5 stars. Multiples of Six, book 1 in a trilogy, is just $2.99 or *free* for members of Kindle Unlimited or Amazon Prime.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Sixty-four 4- and 5-star reviews for my suspense/thriller!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

118 total reviews. 75 four- and five-star reviews.


----------

